
Python Bytes Podcast – Episode 11 - variedthoughts
https://pythonbytes.fm/episodes/show/11/django-2.0-is-dropping-python-2-entirely-pipenv-for-profile-functionality-and-pythonic-home-automation
======
variedthoughts
[https://pythonbytes.fm/11](https://pythonbytes.fm/11)

* Pipfile, pip, and virtualenv * Django 2.0 dropping Python 2.7 support * attrs for cleaner classes * Python benchmarking and profiling * Getting Python 3 into more distributions * Home automation with Home Assistant

